# Light bulb moment.



## brads (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi

Just wanted to say hi. I'm not actually what you would call a new diabetic. I was diagnosed at 25 and that was six years ago.

To be honest I've been living with my head in the sand. I have had ups and downs but i've never been really as concientious with taking my tablets and eating healthy as I should have been.

I've recently moved to Gibraltar and recently had my first annual check up. To be honest here they do seem to have more time to spend on you as a person than the UK and its made the penny drop so to speak. That and the fact that my hba1c is over 12%.

I know that this is not acceptable and by not facing up to my condition i've seriously put my health at risk. I guess that despite everything i still feel okey so its been easy to ignore it.

Hopefully signing up to this site is the first step on my journey because I really think that this is a good time in my life to get on top of the situation before diabetes starts to give me a serious kicking.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Brads and a warm welcome to the forum, you seem to have the right attitude now, and joining here will be one of the best things you do, this place is full of genuinly lovely people who will offer no end of help and support...Diabetes is a very up and down condition and many of us have not taken it seriously but unfortunetly we need to because if not it will always come back and bite us on the bum....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Brads

Welcome to the forum. So pleased you found us.

Plenty of T2s around to give you their experiences and support. Let us know a little about your meds etc. First thing to ask really is, do you have a BG monitor to test your own blood glucose levels. Everyone's diabetes is different, and it's really hard to know how things are affecting you if you cant check yourself before and after meals.

You might be a bit 'past this' but often recommended are Gretchen Becker's 'T2 Diabetes, the first year' (available on Amazon) and if you've not come across it before Jennifer's Advice is well worth a read too.

In the mean time, have a good nose around and post away. Ask any questions you like - nothing will be thought of as silly or too obvious.


----------



## brads (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi thanks to everyone for your kind words. Its good to feel your not alone.

I was on 2x500 metformine three times a day but the nurse has changed me to 1x850mg metformin three times a day, although i'm not sure why because I thought that was a lower dose,although she says its higher. I didntn generally test as a rule - i fell for that fallacy in the UK that you dont need to test and lets be honest its a lot easier to have that piece of cake or bar of chocolate if you dont have to see the figures.

The nurse here has said basically the same as others here have - that the only reason they dont want to prescribe the test strips is because they are expensive, but she has no problem prescribing them if I am using them, she just doesnt want them to end up in the cupboard. I have started testing 4 x daily as I do have an appointment with the doctor on Monday though and they are talking about insulin, which is a frightning prospect both because of the injecting and because it seems to be a kind of admission that the disease is getting worse..


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2011)

brads said:


> Hi thanks to everyone for your kind words. Its good to feel your not alone.
> 
> I was on 2x500 metformine three times a day but the nurse has changed me to 1x850mg metformin three times a day, although i'm not sure why because I thought that was a lower dose,although she says its higher. I didntn generally test as a rule - i fell for that fallacy in the UK that you dont need to test and lets be honest its a lot easier to have that piece of cake or bar of chocolate if you dont have to see the figures.
> 
> The nurse here has said basically the same as others here have - that the only reason they dont want to prescribe the test strips is because they are expensive, but she has no problem prescribing them if I am using them, she just doesnt want them to end up in the cupboard. I have started testing 4 x daily as I do have an appointment with the doctor on Monday though and they are talking about insulin, which is a frightning prospect both because of the injecting and because it seems to be a kind of admission that the disease is getting worse..



Just flip it around Brad and think of the insulin giving you an helping hand, i started on metformin and it was not working i was still getting high BS then i went onto other meds and they helped me no end, so dont look at is as a bad thing think of it as the insulin giving you the little bit of help you need.Its good to hear your testing its the only way you can see what foods do what to your levels...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Brads, welcome to the forum  You've made an excellent move by seeking support. With a bit of luck and some hard work you'll find out ways that can help you to reduce your HbA1c which will have, I imagine, a huge impact on how you feel generally and help to keep those complications at bay. Mike has suggested some potential reading matter for you - there are further links and recommendations in our Useful Links thread: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406. I'd definitely recommend the Gretchen Becker book - even though you are not newly-diagnosed, your current levels suggest that a fresh start is in order. I'd also recommend the books on GL diet to pick up lots of information on how to create flexible meals that will have a steady and sustained impact on your levels instead of spiking them high then dropping them low!

Good that you can test - the links will tell you the best and most productive way to test. As for insulin - if it is needed, it's not a failure on your part, sdo don't feel that way. Nor should you fear it - it's something people with Type 1 get used to very quickly and don't have time for the imagination to get to work!


----------



## margie (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Brads and welcome - they say the first step in improving things is to recognise the problem and you have done that.

You'll find people of here with many types of experience who will be able to help you with your questions.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2011)

A warm welcome to the forum from me, brads.

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome Brads. Interesting to hear about healthcare in Gibraltar.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Brads and welcome 

Mine was a similar story to yours, although you've "seen the light" younger than me, so well done. I sometimes wish I could turn back the clock to have taken better control but, hey, we're all human.
I have seen a vast improvement in my own BG's since joining the forum, by reading the experiences and suggestions of others.  I suspect that, like me, joining the forum coincided with the _desire _to improve.  Good news is that you come to the right place, as well as (by the sound of it) moving to a better place!
Cheers.


----------



## Alan S (Mar 25, 2011)

brads said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to say hi. I'm not actually what you would call a new diabetic. I was diagnosed at 25 and that was six years ago.
> 
> ...



G'day Brads.

I know you aren't brand new but some of these ideas will be new to you. Please read them and come back with lots of questions (click on it): *Getting Started*


----------



## brads (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! Theres a lot of good advice on there, its all common sense really. I suppose I always knew what I needed to do, just needed the kick up the rear to start doing it.

I've been trying to eat properly this weekend, testing myself four times a day and I had a 7.8 before tea, which doesnt sound much but before the weekend every test was 14+, so its a start.

Well, lets wait and see what the appointment with the doctor brings tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope the appointment goes well brads


----------



## veganlass (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Brads.

I too am new to this site and its the best thing since sliced bread (or burgen bread ) for me at the moment.


----------



## sparkly1 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Welcome*

Hi Brads like you I am new to this site I joined in the chat on saturday and also newly diagnosed.  My HBa1c was 27 at first test.  Last test a month ago it was 14.5 so it has come down.  I am realising that this is not going to be a quick fix answer and there is a lot of learning to do.  so am looking forward to using this site and chatting.  Best of luck to you


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 28, 2011)

brads said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to say hi. I'm not actually what you would call a new diabetic. I was diagnosed at 25 and that was six years ago.
> 
> ...



Hi Brads and welcome to the forum! I know exactly what you mean, I've been diagnosed 8 years ago myself and only just joined this forum too. It's been a revelation really. I used to have my head buried deep in the sand too and I've only just started to take everything seriously, mainly because I want to be able to start thinking about starting a family in the not too distant future. 

Joining the forum has really helped me getting back on top of my control. I think for the first time in 8 years I've actually accepted the fact that I'm a diabetic. I really hope it will help you too! It's such a big help to know you're not alone and there are others going through the same thing with you! 

All the best and hopefully you will find the rest of the ride quite smooth now the first step's been taken!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Brads how did things go at your appointment today.


----------



## brads (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for asking. it didn't.

The health centre called me because unfortunately the doctor I usually have was ill so it has been rescheduled for tomorrow morning. I'm not too concerned because its given me an extra two days to really attack my figures with excercise etc.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a HI from me............its good you have decided to grab the bull by the horns..............welcome...............


----------



## brads (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I've seen the doctor. He's pleased with my progress that I have made this week, the BG is going in the right direction.

He's added some blood pressure tablets to my prescription and also Actos, which I have to begin taking next week if my fasting BG isnt below 7.

Quite positive though, hopefully things are getting a little better.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are looking up Brads


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Brad thanks for letting us know, im pleased things are going positivly


----------

